

If Y Combinator put ads on HN they can fund 8-10 more startups every year - ashishbharthi
http://websiteoutlook.com/www.ycombinator.com

======
pg
Money is not the limit now.

~~~
keefe
if it's not money, is it time or talent?

~~~
photon_off
The limit is probably the amount of "fund-worthy" founders that exist (and
apply) at any given time. If it's not that, then YCombinator batches are kept
intentionally small. I would imagine so that there's a higher mentor:founder
ratio, and so that all the founders form a tighter-knit group. If the groups
are small enough so that everybody knows everybody, there's the "esprit de
corps" that binds all together in the common goal of success. You don't want
to show up to the Tuesday dinner and report no progress.

------
jacquesm
Ycombinators limiting factor is not the amount of money but the amount of time
they have to spend.

~~~
m4wk3r
+revenue -> +employees -> +funded startups

~~~
m4wk3r
pg u down bro? i managize like a boss holla atcha boy

------
myffical
Given the nature of this community, if HN runs ads, I'd expect to see links to
user-made alternate front-ends and ad-blocking extensions, right on the same
page.

~~~
rdl
I would actually be curious to see ads from any advertiser specifically
targeting the hn community. I think it's a bad idea to run on the main site,
but it would be neat to have an "ads" link at the top which goes to a page of
ads, maybe tailored for the individual, as an hn-user.

If they did this, hn should probably just donate the revenue to charity (like
AVC does); startup-outreach-in-public-schools would be a great charity, and
ultimately beneficial to yc. (pay travel expenses to have founders of startups
speak at 6-12th grade schools)

------
ax0n
Assuming a bunch of us didn't ditch them for the RSS feed after the annoying
ads showed up.

~~~
kierank
Presumably the ads would be in the RSS feed as well.

------
code_duck
What kind of silly logic is this?

------
Asa-Nisse
If they put ads on the site and bought adwords for the earned income NH would
become the first economical singularity.

